# SRS Tec rear valence



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

In case you missed the original thread, I am waiting to hear pricing for 5 ea of this rear valence. If you are interested, please e-mail [email protected] with "SRS group buy" as the subject. He has heard from 3 people as of today.

The things I like about this part is that it will flow with the OEM and Votex side skirts. The outer lines are close to OEM, but I actually like the aero fins better than the S3 and RS3 version.

Supposedly, SRS has a good reputation for fit/finish/quality.


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

valance looks soo low. I want to see actual product first. 

if its that low and the sideskirts are that low then the valance would sit be lower than the votex sides.


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

yeah looks a little low 

will it fit a facelift sline rear?


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

Ball 

park 

price?


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

and get front bumper price too rs3 look one


----------



## skatevolcom2006 (Apr 18, 2008)

VWAddict said:


> Ball
> 
> park
> 
> price?


 x2


----------



## A3Performance (Jul 22, 2006)

interested on this..


----------



## bgsapc (Dec 17, 2008)

VWAddict said:


> Ball
> 
> park
> 
> price?


 x3


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

SRS has not gotten back to Todd yet.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> valance looks soo low. I want to see actual product first.
> 
> if its that low and the sideskirts are that low then the valance would sit be lower than the votex sides.


 
I think it will be good with votex. The OEM doesn't quite match up...


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

opcorn:


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

> Hello Jason,
> 
> I received your email about the group buy, once I receive an email from SRS ill pass along the information to you on the pricing, and if you’re still interested in going ahead with the group buy, then we will get the ball rolling from there!
> 
> ...


 :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

Any updates?


----------



## LEGZ (Jan 22, 2013)

I would be interested if it fits on non-Sline 2012.

Keep us posted!


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Latest update:
==========================================================
Hello John,

I’m still working with SRS, I’m trying to save everyone some shipping, I’m asking them to box them per 5 orders, and have them shipped like that.
Again hopefully to save everyone shipping, I’m also working with my US location to see if I can save people some more money by having them shipped from our US location out to the US orders.

I should have rock solid number by end of next week, sorry it taking a bit longer then I thought, but contacting SRS what with the time change make sending emails back and forth alittle time consuming.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen / Cordialement/ Kind regards,

Todd Meyer
PG Performance
10845 148th Street
Surrey, BC V3R 3Y2
Phone: 604.585.8558
www.pgperformance.com
http://twitter.com/PGPerformance80


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

I think that valence is all for show, since it doesn't look like it actually create a low pressure air zone, or allow the evacuation of any. Which seems to be really needed when aftermarket exhaust are utilized that leaves extensive amount of undercarriage gap/turbulence right in front of the valence.

For track days w/aftermarket exhaust, maybe it is best to run without any valence.


----------



## jbrehm (May 16, 2006)

I'm interested in this valence - keep me posted on any developments.


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

Sub'd


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## Presns3 (Mar 6, 2006)

very interested depending on price!


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

Any updates? opcorn:


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Yeah - we should know what's up next week. :thumbup:


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

depend on price of rs3 bumper i need new bumper


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

wo RS3 bumper made


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

Too bad about the bottom part wont match the S3 sides  its flat all the way down unlike real rs3 has lip


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> wo RS3 bumper made


What I really want are skirts, front and rear fenders that reduce the vertical gap on lowered cars.


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

check out the real RS3 bottom lip on the side


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

more pics of kit


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

Ts3 front is too low for me ...sigh i wish it was exact copy of original. original has perfect height


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> Ts3 front is too low for me ...sigh i wish it was exact copy of original. original has perfect height


Yeah it seems to go down too far. no likey


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


>





JRutter said:


>


Hmmm - I like the valence without the honeycomb. Hope it is available.


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

Too bad they don't sell any facelifted rear diffusers!


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

JRutter said:


> Hmmm - I like the valence without the honeycomb. Hope it is available.


+1 :thumbup:


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

yea they have it without honeycomb. the site only shows the artwork for one without honeycomb


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

SoSoA3 said:


> Too bad they don't sell any facelifted rear diffusers!


http://www.lltek.com/hofele_gts_body_kit_styling_audi_a3_8p_facelift.htm


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

DG7Projects said:


> http://www.lltek.com/hofele_gts_body_kit_styling_audi_a3_8p_facelift.htm












Would consider the quad exit lower valance...$588 yikes!


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

SoSoA3 said:


> Would consider the quad exit lower valance...$588 yikes!


Definitely expensive. But so nice.


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)




----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

^^^too much honeycomb

looks like a wingswest kit circa 2001


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Agree, way to small of honey comb... needs larger less chickenwire ish


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

Still waiting on updates. opcorn:


----------



## Presns3 (Mar 6, 2006)

anything new?


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

He's flaking out... I will try a phone call this week.


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

So I called PG Performance and spoke to Paul & Andrew. I'm gonna go ahead and order myself a valance. I'll get my shipping quote in the next couple of days. 

I also asked Andrew to pass a message along to Todd. I told him to basically let Todd know that there are about 7-10 people waiting on this group buy. 

I'm gonna bypass the group buy and get it ASAP and fit it. I'll report back with my shipping quote (to California) and we'll go from there. :beer:


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Sorry this ended up going nowhere so far. I naively assumed that they would be motivated to make this happen. Looking forward to seeing the results. My valence trim is all boogered up, so I will get something soon regardless of group status myself...


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

DG7Projects said:


> So I called PG Performance and spoke to Paul & Andrew. I'm gonna go ahead and order myself a valance. I'll get my shipping quote in the next couple of days.
> 
> I also asked Andrew to pass a message along to Todd. I told him to basically let Todd know that there are about 7-10 people waiting on this group buy.
> 
> I'm gonna bypass the group buy and get it ASAP and fit it. I'll report back with my shipping quote (to California) and we'll go from there. :beer:


:thumbup::thumbup:opcorn:

I can't wait to see it!


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

Update: 

I was quoted $530 for the valance, shipped to my doorstep (CA) It's $340 for the valance itself, and $190 for shipping via DHL. 

If you guys want to still get the group buy going, do it. Todd is willing to order the valances for you guys but he needs an honest to god, real number of purchasers. 

I suppose this group buy is now dependent on how this valance fits. I'm gonna order it in 2-3 weeks. Then it should be another 2-3 weeks for me to receive it. We'll go from there. :beer:


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Thanks. :thumbup:


----------



## everfresh59 (Jul 26, 2010)

Contact SRS Tec and they quoted me $640.00 CAD via DHL to Canada... Hofele version seems like my only option. (Plus they're a 5min drive from my work!)


----------



## amanojyaku (May 3, 2012)

Did you ever get this rear valence installed DG7Projects?


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

bump - any updates? good part?


----------

